# Datenübertragung in Sigma Link



## moggale (5. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab ein Problem mit der Übertragung der Aktivitäten vom BC23.16 auf mein Samsung Xcover 3 (Android 5.1). Per NFC werden die Daten heruntergeladen und dann wird gefragt, welche Aktivitäten gespeichert werden sollen. Ich wähle an, vergib Namen und speichere. Anschließend schau ich bei Aktivitäten rein und es wird angezeigt, das keine Aktivitäten vorhanden sind!
Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## tobby88 (29. März 2017)

Ich hatte das Problem auch erst. Die Lösung ist: Das ganze ist einfach nur verwirrend gelöst. Wenn man glaubt, dass die Aktivitäten übertragen werden, wird in Wirklichkeit nur die Liste der verfügbaren Aktivitäten geladen. Man öffnet die Punkte in der Liste, vergibt Namen und ggf. die Kategorie (standardmäßig ist immer Rennrad ausgewählt...), macht in der Liste links in den Kästchen Haken rein und geht dann unten rechts auf den Pfeil. Dann wird man nochmals aufgefordert, das Handy auf den Tacho zu legen und nun wird wieder übertragen, dieses Mal dauert es auch deutlich länger. Erst danach sind die Aktivitäten wirklich übertragen und in der Liste vorhanden.

Leider bricht bei mir die NFC Übertragung dabei regelmäßig ab, so dass oft 2 bis 20 Versuche nötig sind, um eine einzelne Aktivität zu importieren. Manchmal kommt die Fehlermeldung schon während der Übertragung, manchmal auch, obwohl 100% erreicht wurden. Die meisten Aktivitäten lassen sich nach einigen Versuchen aber irgendwann importieren, aktuell hab' ich aber eine Aktivität, die sich gar nicht importieren lässt. Egal wie oft ich es probiere.

Berichte mal, ob es bei dir besser klappt. Dann kann ich ggf. mal mit einem anderen Handy testen um rauszufinden, ob es am Handy oder am Tacho liegt. Wäre nach meinem defekten BC14.16 sonst schon der zweite Tacho von Sigma, der nach so kurzer Zeit Zicken macht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moggale (29. März 2017)

Danke! Genau so hat es funktioniert! Ich hatte 18 Aktivitäten drauf, wurden alle übertragen. Ging aufs erste Mal komplett durch.


----------



## moggale (3. April 2017)

So, jetzt hab ich das gleiche Problem. Sind Aktuell noch mal 3 Aktivitäten dazu gekommen, die bekomm ich nicht übertragen. Jedesmal wird bei etwa einem Drittel der Übertragung abgebrochen...


----------



## tobby88 (4. April 2017)

:-/ dann muss man wohl doch noch die USB-Dock kaufen. Oder eigentlich eher noch Beschwerde bei Sigma einlegen. Nachdem meine letzte Anfrage hier im Forum aber komplett ignoriert wurde und meine Mail auch nur mit einem Textbaustein beantwortet wurde, der nichts mit den Fragen zu tun hatte, bin ich wenig motiviert, mit diesem Problem schon wieder auf taube Ohren dort zu stoßen...
Muss man jetzt wirklich Sigma meiden bzw. davon Abraten und zu Alternativen greifen?


----------



## moggale (4. April 2017)

Vielleicht kann @SIGMA-Support hier weiterhelfen?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. April 2017)

moggale schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann @SIGMA-Support hier weiterhelfen?




Hey,


sorry fürs späte Antworten.
Kannst du mir bitte die Firmware Version deines Tachos nennen?
(sichtbar in der App)


----------



## moggale (4. April 2017)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 14461366"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> sorry fürs späte Antworten.
> ...


Hab die Ver1.7 drauf.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (5. April 2017)

moggale schrieb:


> Hab die Ver1.7 drauf.



Laut Rücksprache mit unserem Service, muss bei Dir in diesem Fall wohl eine neue FW von uns aufgespielt werden.


Kannst Du dich hierzu bitte an [email protected] wenden und kurz das Problem mit Angabe deiner FW Version schildern?


Danke und Grüße


----------



## tobby88 (5. April 2017)

Die Version ist bei mir auch drauf, bei offenbar den gleichen Problemen.

Übrigens: Mehr als eine Tour auf einmal zu importieren, geht auch schief, wie ich inzwischen festgestellt habe. Dann sind alle Graphen kompletter Murks.


----------



## tobby88 (18. April 2017)

Da sich leider inzwischen nicht mal mehr die Liste der Aktivitäten aufrufen ließ, weil das ganze immer mit einer Fehlermeldung fehl schlug, ist nun auch mein BC23.16 auf dem Weg zu euch. Abgeschickt am 11.04.2017. Mal gucken, wann er zurück kommt. Jetzt nach Ostern müsste der Fall ja vermutlich dann recht bald abgearbeitet werden und hoffentlich geht es mit neuerer Firmware dann fehlerfreier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobby88 (16. Mai 2017)

Übrigens kam mein BC23.16 am 29.04. zurück. 18 Tage ist jetzt nicht gerade ein Geschwindigkeitsrekord, allerdings muss man fairerweise auch die Postlaufzeiten und Feiertage abziehen. Ziehe ich die Wochenende auch noch ab, bleiben aber immer noch 10 Werktage Bearbeitungszeit. Ist ok - falls wirklich nur ein Firmwareupdate nötig war, hätte ich aber doch noch mit mindestens einer Woche weniger gerechnet. Was genau gemacht wurde, geht aus dem Anschreiben nicht hervor, ich schätze aber mal, dass halt das genannte Firmwareupdate gemacht wurde. Zumindest waren nicht mehr alle Einstellungen/Werte vorhanden, als der Tacho wiederkam.

Leider kann ich derzeit nicht nachschauen, ob das Problem nun behoben wurde und welche Firmwareversion nun installiert ist, da in der Zwischenzeit mein NFC-fähiges Handy auch den Geist aufgegeben hat... Das lädt den Akku nicht mehr, zumindest nicht intern. Werde ihn aber demnächst nochmal wieder extern laden und dann testen .


----------



## moggale (29. Mai 2017)

Mittlerweile getestet?


----------



## tobby88 (2. Juni 2017)

Jein, hab ein bisschen gestestet, aber nicht via NFC. Habe nun die Sigma Docking Station und dachte, dann kann ich endlich stabil auch ohne NFC an mein anderes, nicht-NFC-fähiges Handy übertragen. Der Tacho meldet sich nach dem Einschicken mit einer komplett anderen Firmware-Nummer, sie haben also definitiv aktualisiert. Habs gerade nicht mehr im Kopf aber ich meine, statt v1.7 war es nun v32.
Also ran ans Handy und Aktivitäten importieren. Müsste ja nun gehen - dachte ich.
Tja, was soll ich sagen, es ist ähnlich mies wie vorher. Neue Firmware und via Kabel statt Funk ändert auch nicht viel. Zwar habe ich bisher keine Aktivität mehr gehabt, die sich auch nach dutzenden Versuchen nicht importieren ließ, aber weiterhin bricht die Übertragung mitten drin häufig ab. Unter 3 Versuche pro Aktivität geht nichts... Meist brauche ich nun 3-5 Versuche pro Aktivität. Und auch weiterhin kann man nicht mehr als eine Aktivität zur Zeit importieren. Macht man es trotzdem, sind alle Graphen (Höhe, Herzfrequenz, Geschwindigkeit) kaputt, so wie vorher. Dann hilft nur nochmal alle einzeln importieren.
Manchmal überträgt der Tacho auch einfach gar nichts. Die App meldet, sie würde Daten übertragen, der Tacho meldet das dagegen nicht. Nach einer Weile gibt die App dann auf. Noch ein paar Mal wieder probieren hilft dann, bis sich irgendwann mal was tut.

Kurz: Aus quasi komplett kaputt (was die genannten Funktionen angeht) ist nach dem Update und dem Nutzen der Dock ein Zustand geworden, der zwar besser, aber immer noch nahe an unbenutzbar ist, geworden. Am NFC liegts offenbar auch nicht, mit Kabel ist es jetzt ja das gleiche.

Wirklich enttäuschend.

Inzwischen kam Version 1.2.0 der Android-App, angeblich mit verbessertem Import. Das lässt eigentlich hoffen - nur lässt sie sich gar nicht mehr starten, irgendein Problem beim Start mit einem 3D-Renderer. Habe mein Backup von Version 1.1.2 wieder eingespielt, damit läuft die App wieder, mit den bekannten Fehlern.

Inzwischen hat auch die Cloud-Synchronisation bei mir Mist gebaut, habe nun manche Touren einfach, manche zweifach und manche dreifach drin. Queer Beet sortiert, nicht mehr chronologisch. Da darf ich nun auch nochmal wieder aussortieren.

Kurz: @SIGMA-Support liefert leider einen Mist nach dem anderen ab... Ich hoffe, dass dieses Bananenprodukt bald zu Ende gereift ist, so dass man es mal voll benutzen kann. Ganz günstig war das Ding ja nicht...

Klar, das ganz normale Messen der Geschwindigkeit usw. klappt alles. Wenn ich nur das gewollt hätte, hätte ich aber auch weniger für den Tacho ausgeben können.


----------



## moggale (3. Juni 2017)

Ok, danke für die Antwort. Da kann ich mir also sparen, den Tacho einzuschicken und längere Zeit auf ihn zu verzichten. Frage mich nur, warum so etwas passiert? Wird die Software nicht getestet, bevor sie auf den Markt kommt?
Jedenfalls kann ich eine Funktion nicht nutzen, für die ich Geld bezahlt habe...
Kommt mir von meiner Sigma Buster bekannt vor, da habe ich auch für 2:30h Licht bezahlt und bekomme 20% weniger... Schade!


----------

